# Halloween wedding



## CrazyLabTennessee (Apr 13, 2008)

Oct 30th 2010 it's going to in an old vacant movie theater . Anyone got ideas?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

There are tons of threads on Halloween weddings on here - just do a search for wedding (search button is upper right of the page).

Love her blog and she had an amazing Hallowedding (that was practically all do-it-yourself) last year:
http://creepycupcakes.blogspot.com/

Offbeat Bride is quite nice for ideas (not necessarily all Halloween, but there are some):
http://offbeatbride.com/


----------



## zom13ie (Aug 1, 2010)

just have fun with it..... i am having mine 10/2/10 at the hunted house i work at


----------



## sarahtigr (Jun 16, 2010)

There aren't a ton of couple type horror movies but if you could find posters for The Bride of Frankenstein or The Corpse Bride. Maybe Bride of Chucky even. Or make posters with Dracula and his brides. Stuff like that. You could hang them up around the theatre. That would be really cute. I think an old Hollywood feel would be a great theme with an old theatre.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

What a great venue! The possibilities are endless...I would suggest figure out what style you like... then you can build a theme upon that.

Here are a few ideas that might inspire you....Have fun!  *H1*

More traditional....



























To the more whimsical......


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I love the spider web cake with the skull on top. Those images are really nice inspiration.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Those are some neat ideas! I found a few other ideas via magazine that I am going to post on my website. As soon as I find the cable for my scanner!!!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Halloweenie1 I just love all of those ideas! They are all so wickedly elegant!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

blackfog said:


> Halloweenie1 I just love all of those ideas! They are all so wickedly elegant!


Hi *BF*, I am so glad you like them...I love this kind of stuff, too. I am thinking I might use a few of these ideas and just throw a small dinner party this year. We will see...I will have to let the idea percolate a bit.

Take care,  *H1*


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey Halloweenie1 yea I might just have to do some of those to for my party. Not having it on the actual day I will have more time than I did last year. Thanks for the smile love those skelly's!


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Sounds like it's going to be great! I posted a Halloween wedding related post on my blog at http://www.lovemanor.com/blog if you wanna check it out.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

View attachment 11944


*Some cute ideas...*.


----------

